# Simplicity 860 auger belt



## Finn1972 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello All, 
I am replacing my auger belt step by step through the operator manual but I run into an issue when it tells me to pull the belt out from in between the drive pulley and auger pulley. There is a disc in between them that doesn't provide the clearance for the belt. 

I've tried a couple different things to no avail. Does anyone have any tips or has maybe seen this issue before? I just joined this forum and couldn't find a thread related to this issue. Thx in advance for any suggestions. (Model #1694588)


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Can you get your camera lens in there to provide a pic ? I did belts on my friends 860 (it's a 2001) and the belt slid right between after flexing the tensioner/auger brake with a flathead driver if my memeory serves me correctly.


----------



## Finn1972 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you for the quick reply. I should have checked back sooner! Below are a couple pics. I tried to move friction wheel over to the left but it wasn't enough to clear and I wasn't sure if I should mess with the set screws on the auger pulley in order to lower that to remove belt. Thanks


----------



## Finn1972 (Feb 18, 2015)

Here is another pic from the blower flipped onto the auger housing if that helps. Thx


----------



## af3683 (Feb 27, 2015)

Were you ever able to replace you auger belt? I'm trying to change both belts on my Simplicity 755E and appear to have the same problem. I'd appreciate it if you could let me know how you did it. Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Bump


----------



## jeepsteve92xj (Oct 14, 2013)

Did my 860 today - the traction drive shaft retracts a bit when the drive handle is squeezed. 
I took the tension pulley off and had to flex the auger drive handle to have brake clearance.

I was trying to take the front off like in 1000000 videos on youtube, but I would have had trouble putting the nuts back on the lower bolts.

Simplicity dealer sold ($29) me the longer belt of the two options, and I took out all the slack I could, the long belt is way too long. Ordered the correct one off Amazon for $9 shipped. 
Now it throws snow again.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks like your way is better. The service manual from the mid-1980's 860 model is basically useless on the issue. It simply states:

3. Slip auger drive belt from idler pulley by pushing it away from the pulley and toward the rear.

4. Remove belt from engine pulley. Slip belt from under brake pad and off auger pulley.

5. Pull belt out between auger pulley and traction pulley. 

The only good news is that this whole service manual is still available f/Simplicity. The service manual is part number 1672610.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Is it not possible to split that machine, and move the auger assembly enough to get the belts out?


----------



## wilfredjr (Jan 16, 2016)

*clever*



jeepsteve92xj said:


> Did my 860 today - the traction drive shaft retracts a bit when the drive handle is squeezed.
> I took the tension pulley off and had to flex the auger drive handle to have brake clearance.


It will also move by hand, after an hour or so trying


----------

